
Branson's 8 secrets of success - d_welsman
http://www.inc.com/lolly-daskal/8-secrets-richard-branson-shares-about-how-to-succeed.html?cid=sf01001
======
mobshrapp
9th secret - that mantle of hair and likeness to a lion (king of the jungle)

